# MAC - Tendertones Swatches - May 08



## MAC_Whore (Apr 2, 2008)

Place all your *Tendertones* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the Tendertones discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the Tendertones colour story thread.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

*~*Here are some pics of Take a Hint Tendertone (repromote; bought last year)...I apologize in advance for the camera phone pics...the digi cam battery is dead & I'm too lazy to charge it...Enjoy!!! Oh, & I wish I could capture the scent, they smell amazing!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~* 

Front View 







Top View 







Bottom View (part of the label rubbed off) 







Hand Swatch (bear in mind that it took me 3 swipes to get it to show up...they are really sheer)


----------



## lizsybarite (May 27, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

Here's Pucker (purchased last year) on NC15 lips, sans liner:


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

All my tendertones arrived today!!! Here they come:

Deep sigh




EZ Baby




Honey Bare




Hot 'n saucy




Hush Hush




Pucker




Sweet & Nice




Sweettooth




Take a hint




Tread gently


----------



## Marieke46 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

Tendertone in Honey Bare

Flash
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...x/DSC04999.jpg

Daylight
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...x/DSC05000.jpg

Near the window
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...x/DSC05001.jpg

CiaoOo Marieke


----------



## sleepyhead (May 29, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

i swatched all of them on a piece of paper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









close ups (taken under direct sunlight)

Deep Sigh:





E-Z Baby:





Honey Bare:





Hot N' Saucy:





Hush, Hush:





Pucker:





Sweet & Nice:





Sweet Tooth:





Take a Hint:





Tread Gently:





i put hot n' saucy on 1 side of my lips so you can see the color pay off (nc 25-30 medium pigmented lips)


----------



## christineeee_ (May 29, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

EZ Baby & Tread Gently (no flash, natural light by the window):


----------



## AlliSwan (May 29, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

EZ Baby on...used to be NW20, no idea what I'd be now. Pretty pigmented lips, though. Had a *tiny* bit of Underage lipglass on.
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3...n/IMG_3774.jpg


----------



## woolyowl (May 29, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

Here's Deep Sigh, bare lip and then applied....






brighter lights (though I think it's more raspberry IRL, at least on my monitor)...


----------



## Buttercup (May 30, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

E-Z Baby, with flash





E-Z Baby on lips, flash





no flash






Hope these are helpful.


----------



## makeupMOMMA (May 31, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*


----------



## doocaw (May 31, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

MAC Tendertones - Pucker and Hot N Saucy


----------



## Marberry (May 31, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

Tenderstones: E-Z Baby, Take a Hint, Sweet Tooth.


----------



## marciehelene (May 31, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

unfortunately my kitteh broke my lens on my $700 camera so this is the best i can get with my old crap one.










NW20


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*





Hush Hush, Sweet Tooth, E Z Baby





Bare lips, NW20 Skin





Hush Hush





Sweet Tooth

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m...ertones027.jpg
E Z Baby


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

Bare lips-




Take a hint-
















On lips-
Clickable


----------



## susu (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

Pucker - lovely colour, lovely fragrance!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*


----------



## Leilani78 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

Pictures taken in natural lighting, no flash. Enjoy! 





Bare Lips - My lips have more brown in them, but my camera makes them look lighter and pinker.





Take A Hint





Sweet Tooth





Pucker





Take A Hint vs. Bare Lips





Sweet Tooth vs. Bare Lips





Pucker vs. Bare Lips


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

Warm Smile from last year along with E-Z Baby and Hot n' Saucy


















Hot n' Saucy


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

Pucker Tendertone-does have an amazing color & scent!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





W/ flash:






Another shot w/ flash:






W/out flash shot:


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

All clickable thumbnails!
Pucker, EZ Baby, Sweet & Nice, Deep Sigh






EZ Baby, Pucker, Sweet & Nice, Deep Sigh
on Arm, No Flash



On my lips...
I'm sorry these aren't the best pics, they do look different IRL, its hard for the camera to capture the differences I guess.

Bare lips/ clear gloss for comparison...



EZ Baby...



Pucker...



Sweet & Nice...



Deep Sigh...


----------



## Solace (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*






Take a Hint, E-Z Baby, Honeybare


----------



## Marberry (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*


----------



## Lndsy (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

EZ baby




Take a Hint




Pucker




Hot and Saucy




Sweet tooth


----------



## keik614 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

http://img.makeupalley.com/5/0/1/5/984905.JPG
http://img.makeupalley.com/5/0/1/5/984906.JPG
http://img.makeupalley.com/5/0/1/5/984907.JPG
http://img.makeupalley.com/5/0/1/5/984908.JPG

EZ Baby, Honey Bare, Hush, Hush, Tread Gently, and Sweet Tooth.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

e-z baby tendertone on nc25 skin




e-z baby tendertone in the pot


----------



## Viva (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

*Hot n' Saucy* on medium pigmented lips, NC20 skin.













Naked lips for comparison.


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

EZ Baby (flash):










Tread Gently (natural light, no flash) vs. She Gold l/g (flash) vs. Tread Gently (flash):


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

Honey Bare with flash:










Honey Bare in natural light (no flash):


----------



## mezzamy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

take a hint, sweet tooth and pucker in natural light (no flash):





http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC05296.jpg






take a hint, sweet tooth and pucker with flash:
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC05299.jpg


----------



## magi (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

Bare lips and with a usual coat of E-Z BABY!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

EZ Baby Tendertone on NW15


----------



## Moxy (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

Not that you'd need any more, but this is so much fun heehee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They come in pretty white boxes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Pucker, Take a Hint, Honey Bare





Pucker, Honey Bare, Take a Hint (how lovely ARE these pots?!?!)





Pucker





Take a Hint





Honey Bare


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

top lip: bare lip, bottom lip: pucker (with flash)


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*











For reference


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

Here are my 6 Tendertones.
Picture was taken with flash, indoor.





​


----------



## darkishstar (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

All taken in Natural Light.





Take a Hint





Sweet Tooth




Pucker


----------



## mezzamy (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Tendertones - May 08*

the newest addition to my tendertone family - E-Z Baby


----------



## kimmy (Jun 28, 2008)

pucker t/t on nc25 skin





pucker t/t in the pot


----------



## Susanne (Jun 30, 2008)

Pucker, Take a Hint, Sweet Tooth, Sush! (backup from 2007)


----------



## kimmy (Jul 2, 2008)

tread gently t/t on nc25 skin




tread gently t/t in the pot




hush, hush t/t on nc25 skin




hush, hush t/t in the pot




take a hint t/t in the pot


----------



## Brelki (May 19, 2010)

I'm late to the party, but here are my pics of the 9 Tendertones I have.

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...2010/006-1.jpg

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...2010/007-1.jpg


----------

